# Playboyhase



## nordi (10. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

such den Playboyhasen als Vektorgrafik (*.eps) Weiß jemand, wo ich den herbekomme?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2004)

Hi, 

Frag mal Mythos aus dem PS-Forum, der hat den garantiert, er hatte den mal als Avatar, ansonsten empfehle ich Dir, folgenden Hase nachzuzeichnen:


----------



## josDesign (11. Februar 2004)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich denke ich habe es auf irgendeiner Seite gefunden.

Hier gehts zur Linkliste:

josDesign's Logo-Link-Sammlung 

lg, jos


----------



## nordi (11. Februar 2004)

Okay, hört sich jetzt vielleicht blöd an...aber worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen *.ai und *.eps! Ich brauche nämlich eine *.eps datei, weil ich die auf ein tshirt flocken lassen will!  Die Druckerei sagt, die bräuchte eine *.eps datei


----------



## josDesign (11. Februar 2004)

.ai ist das Dateiformat von Adobe's Illustrator. 
(Wie .doc das Dateiformat von MS Word ist)

.eps ist ein (ich denke) genormtes Dateiformat wie wmf, emf, etc...


Mit welchem Programm arbeitest du?

Wenn du mit Adobe's Illustrator arbeitest kannst du das fertige Motiv bequem in EPS speichern bzw. exportieren.

Corel DRAW, Macromedia Freehand, Indesign, Pagemaker, usw... können auch in EPS exportieren.

Beim EPS Exportieren ist aber zu beachten das du am besten die Schriften in Kurven umkonvertieren lässt. Das kann man aber bei den Exporteinstellungen einstellen. 
Auf die PPI (=DPI) sollte man auch achten. Ein Richtwert sind 300 ppi für den Druck. Frag aber am besten die Druckerei, die können sicherlich auch mit 600 und mehr drucken. Aber ich schätze 600 ppi sollten reichen.


Wenn dir das nicht weiterhilft und bereits das Logo irgendwo auf den Seiten meiner Linkliste gefunden hast und du kein geeignetes Programm zuhause hast kannst du mir die Datei oder den Link schicken. Ich werde dann umgehend das Motiv in EPS konvertieren.

Ein hilfsbereiter josDesign


----------



## Hercules (11. Februar 2004)

EPS bedeutet Encapsulated Postscript File.
Hier werden Vektoren und Pixel zusammen gespeichert.

*.Ai ist das Format von Adobeillustrator. da werden auch die Ebenen abgespeichert.
Einfach als EPS abspeichern...


----------



## josDesign (11. Februar 2004)

Hercules hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EPS bedeutet Encapsulated Postscript File.
> Hier werden Vektoren und Pixel zusammen gespeichert.



hey Danke... so lernt man auch wieder dazu!  

Das heist also das in der EPS Datei sowohl Pixelbilder gespeichert werden können, als auch Vektoren?

Dann kann man also wenn ich jetzt mit Corel eine Datei ins EPS formatierte und diese nur Vektoren beinhaltet bei den DPI auch theoretisch auf 100 ppi runtergehen und trotzdem auch bei Ausdruck auf A0 ein übliches Vektorbild in Schärfe habe?

Verstehe ich das so richtig?

(ppi=dpi)


----------



## nordi (11. Februar 2004)

jetzt wird's mir zu kompliziert  Aber trotzdem danke! Ja, habe das Logo in deiner Linkliste gefunden!


----------



## Hercules (11. Februar 2004)

@ JosDesign:
Es kommt drauf an...
Wenn du die vorhandenen Vektoren speicherst, JA.
Also es müssen auch Vektoren Vorhanden sein.
Wenn die Datei nur Vektoren beinhalte, ist es EIGENTLICH egal in wieviel ppi du das abspeicherst. Es kommt eben darauf an, ob du es in PS oder dann im illustrator oder Freehand öffnest.
Beinhaltet das EPS nicht nur Vektoren, sondern auch Pixelbilder, so solltest du natürlich die benötigte Auflösung auch beibehalten.


----------



## josDesign (11. Februar 2004)

*@Hercules*

Das heist also wenn ich Pixelgrafiken im EPS gespeichert habe welche nur 72dpi aufweisen und ich dann die EPS in 300dpi (ppi) speichere dann druckt das der Drucker schlecht aus? Man kann also nie von einer niedrigeren zu einer höheren, oder? (ohne das die Qualität darunter leidet)


@NORDI: Na passt... super! Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hercules (11. Februar 2004)

Solange Pixelbilder eingebunden sind, wird das Interpoliert -- aber nur die Pixelbilder. -- is ja eigentlich logisch. 
Die Vektoren bleiben in der gleichen Quali (weil es Objekte sind.)


----------



## josDesign (12. Februar 2004)

Na gut!

Danke 

Warst mir auch eine große Hilfe.


----------

